# Nächster Prüfungstermin in Finsterwalde/Brandenburg



## Sportexrute (18. Februar 2011)

Hallo,

die nächste Fischerprüfung in Finsterwalde findet am Sonnabend dem 26.11.2011 in der Zeit von 9:00 - 11:00 Uhr statt. Anmeldungen und Infos bei mir unter

anglerverein@web.de

Petri

Wolfgang


----------

